# New AMS Rolling Stock!!



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

New AMS On30 rolling stock http://www.amstrains.com/PROD-On3On30.htm

Short caboose, Jackson & Sharpe Coach, Flat car.

-Mark


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*Looks to be very nice. I have a question though. What is the correct scale/guage ON3 or ON30. From what I know On3 is the correct one but I am far from an expert and rely on others for there expertise. I also am a victim of a ever shrinking income and this smaller scale is looking better and better. For one Accucraft K-37 Fn3 I could have a railroad empire. Of coarse I would need to find a buyer for my iron horse K-37. *


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Correct...on3 is the "correct" scale for O-scale narrow gauge. The Bachmann On30 line is popular due the price, availability and the ability to run on HO scale track.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Both On3 and On30 are "correct." Depends on what you're modeling. On3 is correct for modeling 36" (3 foot) narrow gauge prototypes and On30 is correct for modeling 30" (2-1/2 foot) prototypes. In prototype practice, there were far more 3' narrow gauge railroads in the U.S., but 2-1/2' also saw use, as did other track gauges.


----------

